# Bose Circum ou Monster Beats Solo?



## erick_lcz (23 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

je ne savais pas vraiment où poster ma question donc c'est ici que je le fais! libre à l'administrateur de réorienter mon post 



Voilà, histoire d'apprécier d'autant plus mon mac et ses fonctionnalités incomparables à celle d'un PC, je souhaiterais m'investir dans un l'un de ces deux casques:

lequel me conseillez vous?

Monster Beats Solo

ou

Bose Circum


Par avance merci!
E


----------



## Pierre2111 (24 Février 2010)

J'ai les modèles Studios, Solos et Heartbeats. Sincerement, je te conseille d'attendre le modèle Solo HD qui va arriver le mois prochain. Ce dernier sera beaucoup plus resistant, et se rapprochera du modèle Studio du point de vue esthetique (il sera laqué et épais) et du point de vue sonore (son plus pur, avec des aigus plus cristalins). Le modèle Solo est de superbe qualité mais un peu trop fragile, le son est très bon et l'isolation est parfaite. Néanmoins le modèle Studio est accompagné d'un système d'isolation active IMPRESSIONANT (les piles doivent etre changées tous les un mois et demi pour une utilisation intensive et tous les deux mois et demi/trois mois pour une utilisation quotidienne normale). Le son est extremement pur. 

Les Solos possèdent un son un peu plus grave mais néanmoins excellent. C'est pour cela que je te conseille d'attendre les Solos HD, à moins que tu ne veuilles les Studios. Voir sur mon site pour des détails : http://www.iphoneitouch.fr/2010/02/06/test-monster-beats-studios-by-dr-dre/

Sur ce n'hésite pas à me contacter sur mon twitter, disponible via l'onglet "à propos" du site ci dessus, pour être sur d'avoir une réponse immédiate.


----------



## erick_lcz (24 Février 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse,

et qu'en est il du Bose?


----------



## Pierre2111 (24 Février 2010)

Le Bose ne donne pas un son exeptionnel, son prix est trop excessif. Un ami l'a eu et il s'est cassé au bout de deux semaines :/


----------



## itako (24 Février 2010)

Bose c'est du bling bling, on ne le dira jamais assez.
Le Monster est un bon casque, un peu chère, mais pas trop mal.


----------



## Pierre2111 (25 Février 2010)

Je trouve que les prix des casques Monster sont justifiés à 100%, vraiment. Rapport qualité prix, y'a rien à redire.


----------

